# Custom Corner Desk



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Custom corner desk with removable top for easy moving ( can only post one picture at a time for some reason)


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic 2


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic 3


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic 4


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic 5


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

looks good whats the dowel block for alignment/assembly?


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you. 

The dowels are loose and are to align and keep the top attached to the side bases.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Corner Desk*

Sarge
Looks like you've built a big corner workstation. I know you will enjoy it. 
I hope to see another picture after you've applied the finish.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, That is a SUPER nice build!!


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Although I made this desk for a customer, and he wanted to paint it. Of course I was completely against it, and gave it to him unfinished, telling him to do as he wishes but I will not ruin it by painting it!


----------

